

A pragmatic toolchain: TeX and friends and friends of friends [video] - kroger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8lH9e2cXEk

======
kroger
I noticed that the Pragmatic Programmers books are made with LaTeX, so I was
curious to know what kind of toolchain they use. In this video Steve Peter
shows their toolchain.

